# System Six or CAAD 10--one has to go



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

Tough decision. Have 1 too many bikes (Pina Paris, Evo, System Six Barloworld team, & Caad 10 2011 in red/white color scheme). Love my red caad 10, but hate to part w/ a piece of my last American bike building history in the Barloworld edition of the System Six. I think the 10 is more lively and fun to ride, the System is maybe a little stiffer and more stable. The rear end of the Caad 10 does seem to be more spritely in accelerating. Both are race red. Hard choices. Definitely will be keeping the pina and the evo. 3 bikes only at a time; house rule. Looking for feedback on the one to send out the door.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

System6 is a kind of fetish to me. But CAAD10 is a better bike overall.

Logic says keep the CAAD10. Emotion says keep the System6. 

I say I am a man of logic but my emotions usually play an important role in decision making. 

3 bikes only at a time is a rule that has to go! 3 girlfriends only at a time is a better rule :devil:


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

I sold my System-Six a few years ago to finance a titanium/carbon Seven. I still regret that decision. Now my Seven is back-up to my SS EVO and I have a CAAD 9 frame, still in the box, waiting to be built up. That will get me back up to my 3 bike max.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No way I would give up my System Six, sell the caad and you won't regret it.


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

*system or 10*

Well, if I get rid of the 10, I can always get another 10. The System would definitely be harder to come by, especially the Barloworld red one. Hmmm. Still think that the 10 is a more nimble character. I'll ride it this weekend and move my Mon Chassaral's onto the system instead of the clunky Spingergy stealths that are on there now. Maybe that will sway my decision. Still leaning on offloading the System. Not sure about weight, but I think both are in the 1100 g range, although weight is never really a big deal to me.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You got to keep the team bike Barloworld with Campy groupo, my LBS owner still keeping his and he will not sell it.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

You just gotta change the 3 bike rule to a 4 bike rule. Can't you just work a deal and say you won't buy another bike in x amount of time. I mean you already own the bikes. Or is money needed from the sale of the 4th bike?


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

You have the EVO, which surly must trump the 10. The System Six is more unique. Keep it!


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

Heads - Evo, Tails - CAAD 

Toss up


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Have 2008 6-13 with local team shop paint job and saving up money for new a road bike frame and move parts over after four years many miles, few paint scrapes, and crashes. Keeeping the 6-13 frame set becuse last year they made it, made in USA, and very different from other frames. The system six same build style/idea as the 6-13 so that alone is a reason to keep it. System six has big value due too is frame build style and made in the usa. Yours is alone is pro team paint job makes it even more rare. CAAD 10 is just another race style AL frame with same geo as the carbon supersix and evos. Sell the CAAD 10 and put the money towards savings for somthing else.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

gabollini said:


> Well, if I get rid of the 10, I can always get another 10. The System would definitely be harder to come by, especially the Barloworld red one. Hmmm. Still think that the 10 is a more nimble character. I'll ride it this weekend and move my Mon Chassaral's onto the system instead of the clunky Spingergy stealths that are on there now. Maybe that will sway my decision. Still leaning on offloading the System. Not sure about weight, but I think both are in the 1100 g range, although weight is never really a big deal to me.


Sorry for being a little off topic, but can you compare the ride and performance of the CAAD10 to the EVO? Thank you in advance!


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

zamboni said:


> No way I would give up my System Six, sell the caad and you won't regret it.



What Zamboni says.....


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

believe it or not, I've got a red 6-13 on ebay right now 52 cm. great bike, very unique, just took the frame apart and gotta get rid of it so I can make room for the evo. from what everyone is saying, there are no votes for the caad 10, so will probably just keep the barloworld system six. hm, maybe I should get rid of my Paris instead and keep all of those dales.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

gabollini said:


> believe it or not, I've got a red 6-13 on ebay right now 52 cm. great bike, very unique, just took the frame apart and gotta get rid of it so I can make room for the evo. from what everyone is saying, there are no votes for the caad 10, so will probably just keep the barloworld system six. hm, maybe I should get rid of my Paris instead and keep all of those dales.



52cm is my size, can you post the link or pm me pls?


----------



## gabollini (Nov 27, 2005)

oops, it's a 53. sorry about that.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

The CAAD10 is currently replaceable. The SystemSix....Cannondale will NEVER make such a unique frame ever again - PERIOD. Barloworld SystemSix is the second most desirable frame, after the Liquigas models. The SystemSix was the forerunner of BB30. And, it's still a JOY to ride....


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> The CAAD10 is currently replaceable. The SystemSix....Cannondale will NEVER make such a unique frame ever again - PERIOD. Barloworld SystemSix is the second most desirable frame, after the Liquigas models. The SystemSix was the forerunner of BB30. And, it's still a JOY to ride....


+1

You couldn't have said it better...


----------



## mtbguate (Mar 14, 2006)

Pics!


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

SystemSix with Hollowgram Si crankset makes this bike _*more*_ responsive than Scott Addict, Cervelo S2:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Simple, sell the Pina Paris, keep the Evo, the SystemSix and the CAAD10!

But I'm with CAADEL about the rules... :thumbsup:


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

My vote is to keep the System Six! You'll be able to buy CAAD10's for years to come in case you ever want one again.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

OP...if you do ditch the SystemSix...here is a guy ready to buy it from you(if it fits):

WTB: Cannondale SystemSix, 50cm or 52cm: Classifieds: Slowtwitch Forums


----------



## RobH1 (Sep 27, 2012)

I vote for keeping the System6 but I am biased. You need to vary the rules, 3 road bikes and a collectable (or a couple of collectables )


----------

